# Ok Brothers I need some help



## chaotichealth (Feb 17, 2015)

I Have this pic and anasci uploaded to there facebook page.  I want to have it made into a tank top.  I have talked to the people today and sent them a pic but they said it was to small.  I don't have the paint shop anymore.  I can always download the torrent and work on it myself but to be honest I'm not that good at it.  

   So if any of you could enlarge this pic with out loosing any details that would be great.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 17, 2015)

Should make for a good looking shirt!

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Marshall (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't know if this helps when I post it. I increased it to 1484x1335 with no problem and sharpened it, which I thought brought out the color better.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 17, 2015)

Standard t shirt is 4000x4000 pix


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks clean in the resized pic. Not sure how it would look 4000x4000 though, that's pretty big!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok I see the diffrence now that I opened it up on my computer and not the cell phone.  Thanks.  That place is closed right now but I will be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 18, 2015)

It'd be great if you can get it printed up.maybe we can have a sale of them to help out the forum or any members going thru a life threatening illness.definitely a cool pic...


----------



## Lavey (Feb 18, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Ok I see the diffrence now that I opened it up on my computer and not the cell phone.  Thanks.  That place is closed right now but I will be calling them tomorrow.



That's one t shirt Id like to sport!


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 24, 2015)

I just ordered it today.  They said I will have it by march 3rd...


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 5, 2015)

Got the tank top.


----------

